# Diablo Gästepass gesucht



## Survíver (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo Buffedler  , 
Ich, als totaler Diablo Neuling würde mir das Spiel gerne mal angucken.
Bei dem ganzen Hype der drum gemacht wird muss ja was dran sein .
Nun hab ich grad in den Buffed-news gelesen, dass in den Diablo Starter Paketen Gäste Pässe mit drin sind. 
Auf dem Weg suche ich jemanden, der mir nen Gästepass gibt und vlt. auch noch ein wenig ins Spiel hilft.


Mfg Survíver


----------



## dakona (13. Mai 2012)

Ich wollte auch gerade so ein Thema erstellen ^^ Ich suche natürlich auch jemanden 

Lg Dakona


----------



## jimmyjump (14. Mai 2012)

Hey,

ich als Diablo neuling suche ebenfalls einen Pass um mich vor dem Kauf zu überzeugen.
hat jemand einen Gästepass drüber den er mir per PN schicken könnte?

Herzlichsten Dank im Vorraus


----------



## gOOvER (15. Mai 2012)

Öhm, das bekommt man doch auch direkt über die Blizz Seite 

-> http://eu.battle.net...dition-gstepass

Edit:

Ok, doch noch etwas früh:



> *Hinweis:*[font=Arial,] Die Starter Edition von Diablo III wird bis auf weiteres nicht ohne Gästepass verfügbar sein.[/font]
> [font=Arial,]


[/font]


----------

